# Puppy tries to eat leaves, grass, moss and rocks! Help.



## shgo (Aug 21, 2008)

Our 14 week old Lab is trying to eat everything outside! Sometimes he can even scoop up a rock on the go, so that I don't even notice him doing it. Why do they do this? Is this stuff dangerous for them to eat?

Nothing like a wet kiss from a muddy mouth...

Thanks


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

My puppy does the same thing. She is 4 months old. I just ignore it unless its rocks and then I get it out of her mouth.
My vet says they just like greens.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Keep him away from the rocks. They like them because it feels good on their teeth/gums, but if they accidentally swallow it, it could be fatal if not tended to immediately.

Atlas also eats grass. He loves to graze. He'll also try and eat some flowers, or dead leaves. Thankfully, nothing in my backyard is poisonous to dogs as far as I know. I still try and regulate him though.


----------



## poptart (Aug 3, 2008)

Well are adopted stray is now 4 months old? She chews on everything. Makes are RV park look messy, and is now getting into the campers stuff that is laying out. But she tears up plastics, and last week ate two bottles of engine cleaner. Didn't get sick, but will this ever stop and when?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

poptart said:


> Well are adopted stray is now 4 months old? She chews on everything. Makes are RV park look messy, and is now getting into the campers stuff that is laying out. But she tears up plastics, and last week ate two bottles of engine cleaner. Didn't get sick, but will this ever stop and when?


Yes it will stop eventually, she is probably teething. Get her some teething toys to chew on. 

Remember she is just a puppy and like small children everything goes in their mouth. *It is up to YOU to puppy proof your home, yard and RV ASAP. Remove everything that she can eat and chew on. Do not leave items laying about. **It is your responsiblity to watch your puppy closely so she doesn't get into things. *



shgo said:


> Our 14 week old Lab is trying to eat everything outside! Sometimes he can even scoop up a rock on the go, so that I don't even notice him doing it. Why do they do this? Is this stuff dangerous for them to eat?
> 
> Nothing like a wet kiss from a muddy mouth...
> 
> Thanks


Puppies are like small kids, everything goes in their mouth. It will be a nightmare for awhile but he will grow out of it. Please keep an eye on your pup at all times, as you can see they are not to be trusted. 

Rocks are a big NO, NO and could cost you many $$$ if the pup gets a blockage from eating them.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i hate to break it to you, but every one i have talked to agree...thats what labs do..

rosie eats about everything in sight.. you really need A LOT of patience and work on the 'leave it" command. start with toys and treats and you will be able to eventually teach yuor dog to "leave it" when it comes to stuf you see outside on walks..

good luck.. i feel your pain.. my lab has tried to eat everything form cigarette butts to goose poop to chemical containers..


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

it's all about keeping a close eye on them all the time and telling them when they're doing something wrong

and as said, rocks are BAD, also be careful with mulch, some of it attracts dogs to eat it and it can be poisonous to them


----------

